# Low Country Boil suggestions



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am planning on doing my first low country boil in January for my buddies birthday party. I plan on putting in potatos, carrots, corn on the cob, smoked sausage and shrimp. For seasoning I am going to use Old Bay or a crab boil seasoning. 

What am I missing? Any suggestions??? There will only be about 7-8 people eating. Any suggestions on how of everything that I need?

Darin


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I am planning on doing my first low country boil in January for my buddies birthday party. I plan on putting in potatos, carrots, corn on the cob, smoked sausage and shrimp. For seasoning I am going to use Old Bay or a crab boil seasoning.
> 
> What am I missing? Any suggestions??? There will only be about 7-8 people eating. Any suggestions on how of everything that I need?
> 
> Darin


Not sure of a low country boil but I have a traditional Portuguese boil recipe that might help. Done in one big pot.

So you have the potatoes I use smaller red russets, quartered. The carrots are cut in thirds and then quartered lengthwise. The sausage is good, Smoked or a Keilbasa, or whatever you want to add. I dont put corn or shrimp but may have to try. I use at least 1 big onion, I also add 1 pack of beef short ribs with the bone in. I also add 1 bunch Kale and cabbage that has beencored and cut in wedges for greenery.Might also include whole hard boil eggs. Once the entire pot has been boiled and the veggies are tender[but not grey] I strain entire mess out and serve with good olive oil and cider vineager Sand P. Its good with crusty bread with Blue cheese or Gorgonzola with a side of Calamatta olives. And dont forget the red wine or cold beer. Good luck with it.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I am planning on doing my first low country boil in January for my buddies birthday party. I plan on putting in potatos, carrots, corn on the cob, smoked sausage and shrimp. For seasoning I am going to use Old Bay or a crab boil seasoning.
> 
> What am I missing? Any suggestions??? There will only be about 7-8 people eating. Any suggestions on how of everything that I need?
> 
> Darin


blue claws cut in half, fish{add last}, mussels, clams, oysters, leeks, onions...


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

my buddy uses everything you have listed and adds crab legs , he's from south carolina and he uses zatarains crab boil and they call the boil frogmore stew and it is awesome. damn fine eating...


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

+1 on Zatarians.

One thing to note, and I am sure you are aware of this, is to drop the shrimp or seafood just a few minutes before you plan to serve. They cook so fast and overcooked shrimp isn't tasty at all.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Lots a people around here call it frogmore stew as well Darin. Last time I made it I used blue crabs in it too that I caught. I like the anjoulie sausage my self. Adds a little different taste to it.

I dont use that much potatoes either, they just dont seem to get eatin with all the other stuff in there. Ive also seen people put in local muscles and small clams.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have decided on the following: potatos, carrots, onion, corn on the cob, sausage, mushrooms and shrimp. It is hard to find crabs and clams around here. I am 4 hours from the coast.

Gonna season it up with some Zatarans crab boils and Old Bay. I found some recipes that use a couple of lemons cut in half as well. Not sure what that does but thought I may toss a couple of them in there for good measure. It can't really hurt it.

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, Darin...Forgot about the lemons....

1. Boil water and add lemons...I like them quartered. Add em and drink a beer. Needs to be a pint of the good stuff.
2. Potatoes...Add them (and your carrots but I wouldn't admit you are putting them into a boil) and have another beer. Sweetwater 420 isn't bad.
3. Sausage. I like to cut it in links of about three inches.Pour another one of those sweetwaters and drink while hanging out near the pot of goodness.
4. Steer clear of the Aps that have been prepared as you'll want to save room for the mash your brewing.
5. Onions? What? You still watching Fraggle Rock? Why not turnips? (Only kidding here Darin).Diced, add now; Chunked, add them during step 1.
6. The Corn...Man I sure do like some silver queen corn and _I'd be willing to trade some of my delicious fish for some corn in the fall or even some deer sausage_ I hope you are still drinking some beer but you are short timing it. 
7. Finish a beer and get another one.
8. Mushrooms. I've never used them in the stwe but I think I would use the portabellas as they are beefy...I'd probably be listening to some old crow medicine show by now. I like Wagon wheel. The peach I'm drinking now is smooth brother.
9.Dude, Good ole Carolina White Shrimp. Now most people wouldn't like to do this but I learned a few year ago to leave the heads on. I wouldn't have believed until I tried it but man like to leave the heads on until i eat them. It makes a huge difference.
10. That beer should be finished by now and when the shrimp float it's done.

You know, I was thinking while writing this that the next time I get some spiney or slipper lobster. Im gonna do another boil and add them to it.

Enjoy bro.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Ryan,

I remembered the lemons just forgot to add them to my list above. How many should I put in there???

I can probably hook you up with some deer and the corn. You will have to make the sausage. Bill hauled a ton of deer meat home the last time he came for a visit. 
He said he had a bunch left. If not I have plenty in the freezer. I have a bag of tenderloins in the freezer that was killed the last week of season. I put up over 200 ears of corn every Fall. I have grown Ambrosia Hybrid for the past few years. It is a multicolored corn. Mostly white with some yellow mixed in. Damn sweet corn. I just got 12 ears out and broke them in half for the boil. 

Let me know if you want some deer or corn. They are both frozen. All you have to do is take the frozen ears of corn and toss them in some boiling water and in a short while you have sweet ears of deliciousness.

I have not saltwater fished much lately been tearing up the crappie. I have been spending most of my time in a deer stand making up for lost time. Had a crappy season last year because Pop was sick and died in December. I wore them out this year. I had to break in Greenfords 7mm-08 he sold me before he died.

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

D... if you have crappie fillets, drop them in about the same time as the shrimp, an excellent addition...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Rockfish1 said:


> D... if you have crappie fillets, drop them in about the same time as the shrimp, an excellent addition...



You think???

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I don't know but what I'd draw the line on using crappie fillets in that pot. Anything but walleye and crappie. Too good in the skillet.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have my crappie froze in gallon size bags. I was planning a fish fry that neve happened. When I thaw a bag out I gotta be prepared to eat a bunch of fish. Not gonna thaw it out to eat a few fillets. 

WD, I prefer mine fried to!

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It turned out amazing. The only thing I would change is adding the onion a little later. They cooked apart.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

it's good to hear it turned out well... did you cut the onions before you put them in the pot?... if so cook whole and cut up when you bring them out...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah we always put the onions in whole and also a whole head of garlic.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I quartered the onion. I will leave it whole the next time. 

Thanks!

Darin


----------

